# Firearms and Shooting > Reloading and Ballistics >  Reloading Setup's

## crzyman

Where the magic happens.....

----------


## outdoorlad



----------


## Bulltahr

The "Man corner" of my garage, currently set up for shotgun, switch back to metallic closer to the hard antler.........................

----------


## The Claw

Got kicked out of the spare bedroom when the 1st baby arrived... Good enough reason to build this (and as you can see, I don't have anyone nagging at me to keep it clean...)

----------


## The Claw

Shifting it in a couple of weeks to our new place. The wife thought I would just leave it at our old place...

Couple of additions when we shift will be the old Pioneer/Wharfedale stereo we are replacing in the house, and the little beer fridge that no longer required in the new place either... I'll be a pig in shit then!

----------


## Spanners

> Shifting it in a couple of weeks to our new place. The wife thought I would just leave it at our old place...
> 
> Couple of additions when we shift will be the old Pioneer/Wharfedale stereo we are replacing in the house, and the little beer fridge that no longer required in the new place either... I'll be a pig in shit then!


Just just need a bunk and some stick mags, and you'll never need to leave  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## leathel

Not as tidy as you lot but it gets it done....when I get the time.

----------


## john worthington

i have just finished this i got sick of moving stuff so i could load so got a full time bench built bloody handy to
cheers john

----------


## Philipo

Whats with the red circle's in ya pic Gav, Is that so you do'nt forget where you put stuff   :Pacman: 

Heres my set up  :Slow:  not the best as it doubles as a work bench, but it does have a decent sound system & a place to sit my beer :grin:

----------


## Homer

G'Day Fella's,

Here is an image of my re-loading set-up!
Bit of a mess hey! Crap every where!!!

It has had a bit of a tidy up since this image was taken and I also have a bullet trap beside the bench.


From left the presses are an RCBS 4x4 progressive, a Dillon 550B, a Redding Ultramag, a Redding Turret and a MEC 650 seedgun press.
All the different colored plastic boxes above the bench top, are for cartridge cases. there's a Yellow and Blue box for each different rifle cartridge.
all the fired cases go into the Yellow boxes.
When they have been resized, they go into the Blue boxes ready for loading up (the Three P's, *Primer, Powder and Pill*)
The Clear and Blue colored boxes on the left, are for pistol cartridges.

Doh!
Homer

----------


## Bushrash

Impressive setup there Homer!!!

----------


## crzyman

Its an old photo Philpo, not even how its setup now, I dont even have those presses now.  Just put it up till I cleaned up the bench now and took a new pic :Innocent:

----------


## Wirehunt

Not got a breakpress setup get crzy?

PM me your address and I'll stop in when I'm over.

----------


## Brennos

Heres mine.  

Beer fridge, computer with internet and speakers/radio  :Have A Nice Day:  Bench, and storage, its also where I play cards and store all my stuff  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## gimp

Why do you have a Mosin and a Lee-Enfield hanging on your wall?

----------


## gimp

Revised question: Why do you have a Mosin??

----------


## Brennos

Its on trademe (met reserve), as is the enfield.  It was a cheap fun bang stick.  Its on the wall as it doesn't fit in the safe.

----------


## Normie

Mine isn't as elaborate as some but it gets the job done.

----------


## leathel

> Mine isn't as elaborate as some but it gets the job done.
> 
> Attachment 238


Is that the new action in the pic....placed ever so carefull in the middle ...

----------


## LyonRuge

Hi guys, this is my reloading bench, it WAS my kids change table, a few slight mods, and voila!





It's only little, but i only have 'little guns!





... and part of the 'Cave!

----------


## Brennos

That is bad ass!

----------


## LyonRuge

Birthday today! just added a nice tumbler kit to the setup!
Will set it up and try it tonight!

----------


## Spanners

This is my TEMP setup while in apartment
My Mrs 'cleans up' my stuff around the house when I'm away and puts it all on the table lol
Its a tip at the moment! Dont have any of my single stages setup.
Have a dozen 30 and 50 cal ammo tins int he cupboard with ammo and brass in them.

----------


## madjon_

portable kit for when I have free time on nightshift. :Wink: 
.222 to night.
it all fits in the laptop case. :Innocent: 
don,t need 4 dec points but it's consistant to 1 kernal :Thumbsup: 
Handloads :Ka Boom:

----------


## Bushrash

John
Thats a serious looking set of scales there mate  :Pacman:

----------


## Brennos

> This is my TEMP setup while in apartment
> My Mrs 'cleans up' my stuff around the house when I'm away and puts it all on the table lol
> Its a tip at the moment! Dont have any of my single stages setup.
> Have a dozen 30 and 50 cal ammo tins int he cupboard with ammo and brass in them.
> Attachment 278


Your welcome to borrow some of my bench space if you need  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Spanners

> Your welcome to borrow some of my bench space if you need



I got nowhere here to put your bench  :Pacman:

----------


## LyonRuge

Just been to Reloaders, man, you could drop some $$ in that place! bought some bullets, powder and speed loaders, goin back in a month!
 :Cool:

----------


## Spanners

> Just been to Reloaders, man, you could drop some $$ in that place! bought some bullets, powder and speed loaders, goin back in a month!


You want to go to Serious Shooters then!
I have an account  :Grin:

----------


## LyonRuge

> You want to go to Serious Shooters then!
> I have an account


Can I use it! 

I didnt mean they were expensive, far from it, just that theres heaps to buy!

 :Thumbsup:

----------


## Spanners

> Can I use it! 
> 
> I didnt mean they were expensive, far from it, just that theres heaps to buy!


Neither!
SS have a heap of gears and unfortunately most of it appeals to me  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## gadgetman

Mine is a rather humble setup. Just rehashed my old home made BBQ. Removed the burners, welded on some lugs, lick of paint then on with the ply (28mm on top). All the other gear is in boxes in the garage, just grab what I want and park where I want. Just need to work out a good spot for the powder thrower. Also have a Lee turret press on a very solid portable bench, good for the boot.

----------


## LyonRuge

Nice bench! I screwd my powder thrower to a separate peice of ply, abt 20*30cm, so it can be out of the way when not needed, and sits securely on the bench when im using it, check my bench/change table, about page 2 i think....

----------


## LyonRuge

Done a bit of a remodel! will put up new pics soon...

----------


## Bryan

I thought we had lost this thread when the forum clapped out ages ago, unless I just had a mans search and missed it.  :ORLY: 

Great to see it still alive. I will post a pick up of mine later.

----------


## Spanners

New bench a few weeks back

----------


## DAF

Damn, I know where I'm headed during the next zombie apocalypse :Brains...!:   :XD:  :Thumbsup: 
you got some serious capacity there

----------


## Raging Bull

Kick ass set up *Spanners*.

----------


## Normie

That's a mini factory Spanners. Pretty cool.

----------


## Spanners

> That's a mini *factory* Spanners. Pretty cool.


Thats EXACTLY what it is  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Bryan

Epic setup there spanners!  :Cool: 

Very jealous.

----------


## souwester

Pretty basic compared to most but it does the job, won't break the bench top dunno about the press though :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Savage1

> New bench a few weeks back
> Attachment 3535


Have we invaded Australia and I don't know about it?

You could rig up a handle to operate them all in one pull.

----------


## Spanners

> You could rig up a handle to operate them all in one pull.


No need - 1 runs itself  :Grin:

----------


## Raging Bull

Have you still got those videos of the automated one in action?

----------


## Spanners

> Have you still got those videos of the automated one in action?

----------


## Bryan

A couple of images of my setup:



The workshop was in pretty bad shape when I moved in, but after 2 sheets of ply and some screws I had a clean flat surface to work on and even had some spare timber to make extra shelving.

----------


## Kscott

> 


No matter how many times I watch this video, I still think it's just amazing  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Tim

Absolutely, that thing is really farkin cool!

----------


## LyonRuge

Wow! there's some great pics up here now.. good stuff guys. I have recently aquired a few more presses so have had to change the man cave around abit!









 :OSMILEY:

----------


## Toby

Here's mine for now.

----------


## Spanners

> Here's mine for now.
> 
> Attachment 6396


Its missing 6" of crap stacked on EVERYTHING  :Grin:

----------


## Dougie

Tobes it's good to see you've got an actual set up now, not just a desk in your room and a hammer....

----------


## Toby

I guess evolution is real, I have gone from primitive to more advanced technology.

----------


## Dougie

I wouldn't say that's advanced - just stoopid to a bit safer  :Wink:

----------


## Toby

more advanced then a hammer.

----------


## ebf

> I have recently aquired a few more presses so have had to change the man cave around abit!


Jeez LyonRuge, have you got a Pro1000 per caliber ? I count at least 3 in your photos ?

I loaded 3 calibers on mine, just swapped the die turret (had 3 of those) and the shell plate...

----------


## steven

My jaw just dropped, these look more like hvy duty armourer setups for 100s strong local militias than personal setups.

very nice!

 :Grin: 

@Spanners that auto press is just way cool  LOL.

 :Grin:

----------


## LyonRuge

> Jeez LyonRuge, have you got a Pro1000 per caliber ? I count at least 3 in your photos ?
> 
> I loaded 3 calibers on mine, just swapped the die turret (had 3 of those) and the shell plate...


Believe it or not, I was given all that by a guy who had reached an age where he just couldnt do it anymore, I was extremely fortunate to be given 4 presses, loads of dies, carriers, lead pots, moulds, powder, primers, proj. cases, books! all because I offered to make him some ammo on my original little Lee press, The good side of Karma I like to think...
He didn't know how easy it is to change calibres on these presses, so had one for each.
Cheers for the comment!

----------


## redbang

Nice to see you have x2 fire extinguishers in there too  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Haydendev

everyone seems to have very tidy reloading areas, mine is an absolute mess. haha
it is an organized mess tho.

----------


## Haydendev

One big mess!! and yes i did reload with it in that state haha.
just pushed a bit enuf area to work with.



this thread motivated me to clean it up a bit.

----------


## nobbie

New to the reloading game, but completly hooked! Currently loading for my .223 and 7mmMag and my brothers 270win, all T3's. Just finished setting up my bench last weekend.

----------


## Uplandstalker

There certainly appears to be a real mix of setups. All look productive.

Here's mine, only been reloading for a few years after buying a 270WSM - Factory ammo is way to expensive:

----------


## nobbie

Anyone here *not* start with a Lee kit of some sort?

----------


## Spanners

> Anyone here *not* start with a Lee kit of some sort?


Yip  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

Lyman

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## P38

Nope 

I started with a Lee Classic Loader in .243

I still use my first Lee press too.

Bought them both in 1980 and they're still going strong.  :Have A Nice Day: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Bryan

> Anyone here *not* start with a Lee kit of some sort?


Yep, never owned any Lee gear. I have mostly Redding gear with a small amuont of RCBS.

----------


## steven

Hehe, Lee is good enough IMHO, (ducks flame wars)

Seriously, Lee is good enough to start with IMHO.  Some of the best and most informed shooters Ive met use Lee.  Now if you want to get loading volume like 100s a week, OK...but 100 a month? 

The $199 Lee 50th kit is a good start to get a return on your investment with. Bear in mind by  the time you get the other bits you need you will probably spend $600~700 ish...things like dies etc and cleaners all add to that $199.

----------


## Brian

Most of you are tidy buggers.Mines a bit of a mess but I can usually find things

----------


## AzumitH

> Hehe, Lee is good enough IMHO, (ducks flame wars)
> 
> Seriously, Lee is good enough to start with IMHO.  Some of the best and most informed shooters Ive met use Lee.  Now if you want to get loading volume like 100s a week, OK...but 100 a month? 
> 
> The $199 Lee 50th kit is a good start to get a return on your investment with. Bear in mind by  the time you get the other bits you need you will probably spend $600~700 ish...things like dies etc and cleaners all add to that $199.


This is what swayed me to pick up the Lee kit.  I'm not gonna be loading hundreds of rounds a week so it'll do everything I need it to do. 

Will get some pics up once I've got everything set up.

----------


## CreepingDeath

Just a quick question . I never got into reloading mores the pity but ive braught and sold or given away  some mint gear . Now that ive got a custom chambering its the inly sencible option what i want to know about the lee kit is will it load my rounds to the same spec they are now if i do my bit. The load is spectacularly accurate 1/4 moa if im shooting well and want to be able to repeat this for long range. Or should i go with the likes of hornady or lyman for a press off the bat?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## nobbie

Lee kit would be fine. Just find out the load data from who ever did your loading and also whether they neck sized only and crimped at all. As long powder weight and seating depth is the same you shouldnt notice any diff.

----------


## nobbie

> This is what swayed me to pick up the Lee kit.  I'm not gonna be loading hundreds of rounds a week so it'll do everything I need it to do. 
> 
> Will get some pics up once I've got everything set up.


Yea, they are great little kits. Wasn't sure if it was something I would continue on with or not, so a good way to get started without outlaying too much coin. Replaced the scales asap, didn't like waiting 5+ secs each time for them to stop moving...what magnetic dampening?

----------


## P38

> Most of you are tidy buggers.Mines a bit of a mess but I can usually find things


Mine a bit messy like this too Brian.

But like you I always seem to find what I'm looking for.

I'll post some pics soon.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## AzumitH

> Replaced the scales asap, didn't like waiting 5+ secs each time for them to stop moving...what magnetic dampening?



Yeah I think I'll be looking for some digital scales soon.

----------


## P38

Ok so here's my Reloading Bench .... and No I didn't clean it up for your viewing pleasure.     :Have A Nice Day: 
It always looks like this or sometimes it's even worse.

More Lee Presses than you can shake a stick at.  :Thumbsup: 

The Lee Classic press on the left  was purchased new by me 34yrs ago as a 16 year old when I first became addicted to reloading and it's still going strong.  :Psmiley: 

Who said Lee gear is rubbish.

L to R: Forster Bonanza Co-Ax Press, Lee Classic Press, Lee Load Master and another Lee Load Master.   :Have A Nice Day: 

Absent is a Lyman T-Spar which is out on loan to a newby spreading the love to an emerging addict. 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Baz

Finally got around to getting a pic of my bench. Bench is a scaled up NRA bench you see plans around for. Cupboards are custom and raised up for more bench space. Mounted the presses as pictured to allow space for working on rifles etc in the middle. Modified A cat safe with shelf clips for ammo storage. I think the reloading bug has got in deep.........

----------


## nzfubz

Here is my set-up   :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Kscott

Hey Baz any chance of a close up photo of your shelf clips and shelving in your safe pls ? I need to do the same, currently just have shelves carefully balanced :-(

----------


## Baz

> Hey Baz any chance of a close up photo of your shelf clips and shelving in your safe pls ? I need to do the same, currently just have shelves carefully balanced :-(


Comac 

The ones at the top, got 4 strips and 4 clips per shelf. riveted the strips in. just plywood shelves cut to size.

----------


## P38

> Here is my set-up  
> 
> Attachment 19186
> 
> Attachment 19187


nzfubz

Good Skills

That must be the tidiest reloading bench I have ever seen.  :Thumbsup: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Normie

> Here is my set-up  
> 
> Attachment 19186
> 
> Attachment 19187


Sweet setup!

----------


## Kscott

> That must be the tidiest reloading bench I have ever seen.


lol, sounds like a thread challenge !

----------


## nzfubz

Can I just say if I took the same photo now it would be unrecognisable due to large amount of crap everywhere. Only cleaned it when the turret press arrived  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Littledog

Here is my reloading setup. I make up 9mm, .223 and 308 out the little box. Totally portable/mobile and stores under my bed. Its a great choice for those who lack workspace or storage space as I do currently.
All the smaller tools like trimming, chamfering, repriming etc fit in the hand press box the press is on.

Oh and it all fits in a nice small box (we all like to fit things in a nice small box now don't we :Wink:  )

----------

